# VR6 12v - How is your oil consumption?



## Captain Bavaria (Jun 4, 2016)

I bought a MY 2000 Jetta GLX in July. At 86,500 miles I changed the oil and filter. 2,400 miles later oil consumption is under 1/4 quart or 8 ounces. That surprises me, because my previous VAG product with the V6 12v (not VR6) was considerably more thirsty and consumed easily 1/2 quart every 1,000 miles.

Oil used: Rotella T6 5W-40
Filter used: Mann cartridge filter

How is your oil consumption with the Vr6 12v, and how many miles do you have on the engine?


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

Captain Bavaria said:


> How is your oil consumption with the Vr6 12v, and how many miles do you have on the engine?


Low enough to be almost indiscernible. I don't really lose much at all between oil changes. Might top it up a half liter after 4-5000 miles. Both engines have about the same consumption, one with 112k and one with 195k. I use OE filters and Castrol Edge 5w-40.


----------



## Captain Bavaria (Jun 4, 2016)

My previous car leaked probably more engine oil than the engine consumed. The vehicle had a very effective anti-rust coating from the engine all the way back.


----------

